# USA stallion in Germany



## tini-z (Sep 15, 2004)

We are so glad to have him now in our farm! Thanks for the trust in us.

He has already many bookings for next year.

Here a new picture of him:







Cheg-Kim's Pure Class


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Sep 15, 2004)

Congratulations he sure is good looking.


----------



## willowoodstables (Sep 15, 2004)

Oh my,

I want one like THAT~

Kim


----------



## Christina_M (Sep 23, 2004)

Congrats! He is awsome!


----------



## lyn_j (Oct 2, 2004)

[SIZE=14pt]He is beautiful! Congradulations![/SIZE]

Lyn


----------

